# Hi There!



## MsChrys79 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello everyone my name is Chrys i'm an Atlanta Native, 28 years old and the mother of 2 girls 14 and 13. I love makeup but can never get it to look the way I want. my eyeshadows always look like one big color instead of 3...LOL I'm currently working on that, and would love any suggestions you all might have. I joined because I wanted to meet people who enjoy beauty and the girly things in life as much as I do. 

Hope to chat with you guys soon!


----------



## nunu (Sep 2, 2008)

hello! welcome to specktra!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Glam8babe*

*I checked out your blog it's really nice, your makeup looks really good and you're such a pretty lady....so many pluses...LOL*


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey there, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll find plenty of helpful things and folks here.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

